# Buffett on the Japanese crisis



## nioka (22 March 2011)

US billionaire investor Warren Buffett says that a massive natural disaster would not hamper the future of the Japanese economy and could prompt a new bout of stock buying.
 "I'm not looking at Japan's economic future differently from 10 days ago... extraordinary events offer (a) buying opportunity," he told reporters.


----------



## VSntchr (22 March 2011)

This would be nice to post in the recent "great day to deploy capital" thread. A lot of people scrutinised the the poster saying that he was buying far too early and that buying into falling markets is a horrible strategy.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (22 March 2011)

Buffett - "Be greedy when others are fearful" comes to mind.

I bought a fair bit of blue chips at the end of last week that had fallen 10% or more on sentiment rather than fundamentals.

And to top it all off I'm a T/A at heart.

Go figure :


----------



## tothemax6 (22 March 2011)

I'd love to buy Japanese stocks. I've been wanting to for some time.

However, unlike Buffett, who has every means available to him under the sun, small investors like I cannot access the Japanese market without great difficulty. XJP is a useless, completely illiquid ETF which is very loose against the value of its assets (book value per share is about 1.5), and commsec charges ~$75 per international trade. The other option is IB, but then you just have a _position _in the stock, rather than bona-fide _ownership_. Just not the same.

Otherwise I would have more money in jap stocks than aussie stocks.


----------

